
GNU: A Heuristic for Bad Cryptography - some_furry
https://soatok.blog/2020/07/08/gnu-a-heuristic-for-bad-cryptography/
======
yrro
This received some more comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23819964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23819964)

